

Two Flaws With "Time Off From Programming"  - edw519
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2008/05/two-flaws-with-time-off-from.html

======
clintavo
Taking time off from something usually entails losing a bit of your "chops" to
frame it as a musical metaphor. But losing your chops isn't the main issue
with programming. The main skill needed is good, logical thinking.

Since so much of programming is "good thinking", taking time off can let your
mind ponder the bigger picture and let you solve problems more elegantly.

How many of us have sat at our terminals trying to force a solution to a
problem by brute force coding....and then finally walked away, only to solve
the problem in our mind while taking a shower?

~~~
blogimus
_How many of us have sat at our terminals trying to force a solution to a
problem by brute force coding....and then finally walked away, only to solve
the problem in our mind while taking a shower?_

Damn, who doesn't experience this? If you hack/solve problems of any sort and
this doesn't happen to you, your not pushing your abilities enough.

